# Chamber presidents message ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Has everyone read the Devils Lake Chambers message on the front page of That other site ??? I'm afraid there is a example of a another special interest / political type. That has a hard lesson to learn on messing with ND outdoors sportsmen & women. I feel he has forgot that the biggest spenders in the rural communities are the Residents of the bigger cities of ND. & that group is NOT HAPPY with how things are going.(& our roots to the rural areas run deep & we have lots of friends there, that also are not Happy) I suggest he catches up on the info that has been discussed on the issue. Most of what I have read & heard, is heart felt pleas, to not allow ND to become a commercial hunting only state, like most others are. - & to keep the quality of our states G&F as good as it has been. I have read many positive suggestions as to how to do this. Now that the commercial / political interests are back on their heels - wondering how to get out of this mess. They are trying their hardest to get back to the roots of the problem & maybe save face in finally admidting & promoting ideas that have been out there for some time. (But thats OK) Just don't bite the real hand, that feeds ya, in the process.

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-03-05 08:12 ]


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought there were some good ideas mentioned in the article (which have been mentioned numerous times before).

BUT - He does not address the problem of the ever increasing #s of NR license sales and in increase of licensed guides and leased land!

There needs to be a sensible cap and a way to spread folks out a little along with some kind of measure to limit the commercial monopolizing of land.

Dr. Bob


----------

